# No more distractions, no more talk, I am coming for you AH4353



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Got all my packages out off my list and now it is time to put my money where my mouth is.

Build your bunker now Al

No NAC here just the SilverFox

Package #1 should arrive tomorrow

Package #2 Friday or Monday

Package #3 End of next week

Thats it for now......still working on ideas for 4 through 10


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah! This should be fun to watch!!!

Popcorn anyone?

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude... did you say "working on 4-10"? What is wrong with you?!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Dude... did you say "working on 4-10"? What is wrong with you?!


He sounds like Wayne did when he got into it with you!! :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> He sounds like Wayne did when he got into it with you!! :ss


Yeah, but there doesn't seem to be any retaliation this time... it's all Silverfox going :mn on Al!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

oh man.. ... ... I believe this is war :mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Al?

Al, you there?

Gentleman. He's gone underground.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Yeah, but there doesn't seem to be any retaliation this time... it's all Silverfox going :mn on Al!


Very true, and Al is picking on Ron How dumb is that???


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

r-ice said:


> oh man.. ... ... I believe this is war :mn


Nope a war assumes there are two sides at battle

This is purely an assassination.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the reason the USA never allowed Canucks access to our multi-warhead nukes. You never know when the Back bacon and Labatt's will cause a brain hemmorage. :dr


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Geezo peezo! That's nuts dropping ten bombs solo style!
:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Troop_lee said:


> Very true, and Al is picking on Ron How dumb is that???


As I said in the other thread... Ron is a beast... he is entirely out of his mind.

This Silverfox may be a a few eggs short of an easter basket himself... we'll see soon enough if he's all bluster :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Very true, and Al is picking on Ron How dumb is that???


:tpd: Very dumb!!:mn:mn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have an idea... run and hide! LOL! Keep at it!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah Al - what were you thinking picking on poor Ron?? :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

POPCORN! GET CHER POP CORN RIGHT HERE! ONLY 2 DOLLARS! SODA I GOT SODA COKE PEPSI MT DEW DR PEPPER WHAT EVER YOU WANT I GOT IT!!! SODA! POPCORN GET CHER SNACKS FOR THE SHOW!!!

:ss:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

A straight up, in your face, kiss your butt goodbye kind of a bomb... watch out for the FOX! :gn


:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah Al - what were you thinking picking on poor Ron?? :ss


Again you got my back, thanks, brother. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I want to first take my hat off to the Fox as I think it is awesome that you just spelled out someone's assassination for them like that....truly awesome! :r

Secondly I know you are having a great time SF but now I have to worry that if everyone you are going after ever decides to get you back......I don't even want to be in the same city as you!!


Anyone want to buy a house in Calgary? I will give you a good deal? :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have an idea for #4. Tissues. He's gonna need them.
I imagine 7 through ten won't even be necessary, Al will be sitting in the corner sucking his thumb and blowing bubbles by then.
Maybe for #7 you could send a cab ride to the Mental Ward?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Dude... did you say "working on 4-10"? What is wrong with you?!


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

You have gone this one alone eh?

I think you have totally lost your mind dude. I'm just sayin........

I think it might be time for an intervention.

Al

P.S. My SN is ahc or are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I knew I sensed a disturbance in the Force...


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

OK - this thread is FUNNIER than the other one!!

Glad I could help Al!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm

Do I take the change to your signature as a sign you wish to come to some type of agreement here Al??

OK, I'm afraid of a Turtle a Fox a BEAR a Snake and Ron!!
This could get out of hand. If you want to bomb someone bomb MACMS he can send them to the troops. Thanks Al !

There are 4 "boxes" currently coming your way I suppose I could be inclined to halt it at that.

I can do nothing about the inbound ordinance at this point, I can however call a temporary cease fire on the other items.

I need the help of the other Jungle brother to suggest a reasonable penance on Al's side of the fence. Nothing degrading or derogatory that isn't what I am about.

I am thinking more he has to post a nice review of each of the sticks I have sent him. No less than 2 reviews per week, and each review should be dedicated to the leader of NAC. Dave the Old Sailor himself.

This should keep you busy for the better part of 4 and a half months :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

in the words of the great Al BLAH BLAH BLAH :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Bombed to death again??? You seem to have a knack for this. 



ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> You have gone this one alone eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Do I take the change to your signature as a sign you wish to come to some type of agreement here Al??
> 
> ...


Sound fair to me!!! :r:r:ss Either that or go in the corner and cry!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

malinois1 said:


> Sound fair to me!!! :r:r:ss Either that or go in the corner and cry!!!


Did I or did I not just help you out with a run you are currently in the middle of?! Now you go sit in the corner, you're on a time out. Remember who helps you out around here young one.

Dad


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Bombed to death again??? You seem to have a knack for this.


I'm likable, what can I say. (Well, most like me)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Do I take the change to your signature as a sign you wish to come to some type of agreement here Al??
> 
> ...


Mr. Fox,

A few of things come to mind as I ponder this.
1st - As for the sig don't confuse common sense with fear or weakness.
2nd - You said this run had nothing to with the NAC so why would I have to pay homage to the FOG?
3rd  - It looks like after you saw the "rust bucket" you got a little nervous.

However, in the interest of sanity I will entertain options on how this can be settled. I don't like the word penance as it implies I have done something wrong. Posting reviews would be nice however I'm a far cry from Klugs's writing / reviewing abilities. My reviews would look like this:
Fired it up, tasted like :BS or Fired it up and it was awesome.
See what I mean not much in the way of earthy and spice etc, etc... and that other touchy stuff.

Open to anyone's thoughts.

Your pal,
Al


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

This is hilarious!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Mr. Fox,
> 
> A few of things come to mind as I ponder this.
> 1st - As for the sig don't confuse common sense with fear or weakness.
> ...


#1 LOL, I never confuse common sense for weakness.....I have neither.

#2 As for paying homage to the FOG what can I say I was raised right and respect your elders was something I was taught, besides it would be self serving to have the reviews be dedicated to me and I personally don't give a crap about me (back to point #1)

#3 I had a Dragon land at my house yesterday, I have had Old Sailors battleship cruise threw my yard, and a superhero knock half my garage off (MTMouse) what makes you think for a second that the Wright Brothers knock off is going to make me break sweat.

Ok ok we can go away from penance but I think the reviews need to be at least a little more thought out than than :BS or u or :dr.

Give me some options and we will see what we can do.

by the way I am still working on the football!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The Fox removes my new porch with a huge hit!! :BS:BS

Shawn, I'm smoking one of the Tabbo Torps as as type.
Thanks brother. I'm sure we can work something out. Time for you to stand down. 

Thank you again.

Al


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Time for you to stand down.


Aren't there still 2 in the air, though?


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Al you better raise the white flag quick before your whole house is leveled! What did you say again about how Canadians hit? :chk:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit Silverfox!!! :tu :tu

So Al, do you still think Canadian bombs look like this??? :r :r



I'd hold off on repairing the porch, I have a feeling Silverfox and Canada arn't done with you yet!! Enjoy the spoils. :tu :tu
:ss


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

:tpd: :r:r:r:gn:gn Al sure has been quiet today! :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

malinois1 said:


> :tpd: :r:r:r:gn:gn Al sure has been quiet today! :chk


very strange not having Al talk chit. I kinda miss it


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

BigVito said:


> very strange not having Al talk chit. I kinda miss it


Yeah me too! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

malinois1 said:


> Yeah me too! :tu


building a profile on you


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats a profile?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

All Al has left after his welcome to CS mass bombing, he can't have much left of the tent he has been living in.

PS I figured it out, the last bomb got his PC. Anyone got a laptop Al can borrow?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

malinois1 said:


> Whats a profile?


9.	a set of characteristics or qualities that identify a type or category of person or thing: a profile of a typical allergy sufferer.:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> very strange not having Al talk chit. I kinda miss it


I was missed, that's nice.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Great hit Silverfox!!! :tu :tu
> 
> So Al, do you still think Canadian bombs look like this??? :r :r
> 
> ...


Based on what I have seen so far that pic might not have been the best choice.

It still might be a turtle fart I'm not sure.

I'm looking for a good tent cheap while my house is under construction. I had one for a while but Shawn, Craig, Dennis and Mark have kicked the shi$ out of that!!!

See the NAC thread for more photo's.
Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> I was missed, that's nice.


you where gone???:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> you where gone???:r:r


:r:r:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DBall said:


> Aren't there still 2 in the air, though?


Yup :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

"...what makes you think for a second that the Wright Brothers knock off is going to make me break sweat."

*Fox with diarrhea mouth ^^^^^^^^*

If and only if I were to take you out with Fast Company and not a piper cub you will never know what hits you.

Three more certainties to the one above:
Time will tell, sh^% will smell and water will seek it's own level.

Keep an eye to the sky as you never know my fur covered friend, you just never know. :ss :ss

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess he's back! :ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Al

INCOMING


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Al

INCOMING AGAIN :ss

and again and again and again and again and again and again


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

:r:r Al must have rode that short bus! :r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

malinois1 said:


> :r:r Al must have rode that short bus! :r:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Point of note, the above two are #3 and #4 it appears as though #1 is missing in action. I think I have a man down behind enemy lines, we currently have a special forces group active looking for him.

Stay tuned.

I anticipate the above landing tomorrow or Wednesday :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

malinois1 said:


> :r:r Al must have rode that short bus! :r:r


:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Al I was referring to your earlier post. Meaning you don't learn real fast. It time to say UNCLE!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well The Fox has hit me twice in the same day! Duel bomb that has the mailman just throwing boxes out the window of his truck as he drives by because he will not stop anymore!

The Fox has lost his mind. It's as simple as that. What the four legged fur ball from the North did today was simply crazy.

I have sent Shawn a PM on my thoughts of his madness/generosity that I will not share here. Based on the following photos you will see that you never, ever want to get into a smack talk fest with Mr. Silverfox.

A Romeo Y Julieta Ashtray
12 Assorted RYJ Robustos
A Palio Cutter
and a 
Cigar Dossier 
The bomb is F&^%ing awesome.

Many other BOTL are much more deserving than I of your attention.
Your generosity is unmatched my friend.
I will do my best to PIF.

(And that old "rust bucket" just might make a run to the home of the Flames)

Thank you again Shawn.

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats awesome! I just got my Palio the other day - AWESOME cutter...Awesome bomb!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that is a hit!!! You are a very generous BOTL Shawn!!! Enjoy the spoils Al. :tu :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Al, That is a nice bomb you got! Great Job Shawn! :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Shawn... This really is PIF at it's best. Way to go!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, tremendous hit!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What would be the best glue to use to hold the bands in the dossier? I don't want to cover them with tape but I also don't want the pages all wrinkled due to glue.

Thanks in advance,
Al


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> What would be the best glue to use to hold the bands in the dossier? I don't want to cover them with tape but I also don't want the pages all wrinkled due to glue.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Al


3M Spraymount would work well, but you'll find it messy to spray on a tiny band. (it's stinks too). But, the paper won't wrinkle.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Al

I asked my wife as she is an avid scrapbooker and she says this is what you want.

http://www.adorama.com/PILGS.html

I am going to try it, I have one of those dossiers coming in as well.

Shawn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Al
> 
> I asked my wife as she is an avid scrapbooker and she says this is what you want.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, you know what kind of glue to use and you didn't include it with the bomb? You're slipp'in my furry friend! 

Please thank your wife for me. You will really like the book, it's beautiful. That's why I want to start off right. I'm also going to get a nice pen just for that book.
It's a shame my hand writing sucks!

Al


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm surprised, you know what kind of glue to use and you didn't include it with the bomb? You're slipp'in my furry friend!
> 
> Please thank your wife for me. You will really like the book, it's beautiful. That's why I want to start off right. I'm also going to get a nice pen just for that book.
> It's a shame my hand writing sucks!
> ...


Can't send everything in one package now can I that would ruin all the pending surprises, like todays little adventure. I think you will like this one too

:ss


----------

